# carrot and stick = το καρότο και το μαστίγιο, κίνητρα και κυρώσεις



## nickel (Mar 14, 2009)

Η αγγλική έκφραση είναι _the carrot and the stick_ ή, ανάλογα με τη διατύπωση, _carrot and stick_, π.χ. _the government’s carrot and stick approach_ (οι σχολαστικοί θα έγραφαν «carrot-and-stick approach»). Ψιλομαλώνουν, βέβαια, οι Αγγλοσάξονες αν η μεταφορά αναφέρεται στη δοκιμασμένη μέθοδο της ανταμοιβής και της τιμωρίας ή αν είναι παραφθορά της άλλης μεταφοράς, του «carrot on a stick», του δελέατος που κρεμάς μπροστά στο γάιδαρο για να τον κάνεις να τρέχει (και που δεν έχει σχέση με το μαρτύριο του Τάνταλου, γιατί εκείνο ήταν καθαρή τιμωρία).







Γίνεται συζήτηση σε σελίδα του Κουίνιον για την προέλευση της έκφρασης.

Σε σχέση με το «carrot on a stick» ξεθάβει μια ιστορία από το 1890:
But that morning, as I rode along, there flashed into my mind a cartoon I had once seen of a donkey race, in which the victory had been won by an ingenious jockey who held a carrot on the end of a stick a foot or two in front of his ass’s nose. In its eagerness to reach the carrot, the donkey put on such a tremendous burst of speed that it immediately outstripped its competitors and won the race.​
Προσθέτει εκεί ο Κουίνιον: Real donkeys, as I say, are too intelligent to be fooled by such a stratagem for very long, and the idea behind the recorded examples of a figurative carrot was that it was an actual inducement, not the false promise of one.

Όμως, η χρησιμοποίηση εναλλάξ δελεαστικών μέσων και απειλών πρέπει να έχει κι αυτή παλιές ρίζες. Από περιοδικό του 1876 παραθέτει:
It was this carrot and stick discipline to which Mr. John Mill was subjected, and which he accepted dutifully as flowing from that perfect wisdom of which up to this time his father had been the representative.​
Συγκέντρωσε από αναγνώστες του τις διαφορετικές εκδοχές σε άλλες γλώσσες:
Γαλλικά: la carotte et le bâton, : de la carotte et du bâton
Ιταλικά: bastone e carota, del bastone e della carota
Ισπανικά: el palo y la zanahoria
Πολωνικά: kij i marchewka
Φιλανδικά: keppiä tai porkkanaa
Γερμανικά: mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche (με γλυκόψωμο και μαστίγιο)
Δανέζικα: pisk eller gulerod (με το μαστίγιο ή το καρότο)
Ρωσικά: knut i pryanik (με το κνούτο ή το μπισκοτάκι)​Κανένας Έλληνας δεν του έγραψε να του πει ότι εμείς έχουμε και τις δύο εκδοχές: _του καρότου και του μαστίγιου_ είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη, ή αντίστροφα, _του μαστίγιου και του καρότου_ (και τον τόνο να ανεβοκατεβαίνει στη γενική του _μαστιγίου_), αλλά κυκλοφορεί και η εκδοχή με _ραβδί και καρότο_: την έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, ενώ το ΛΚΝ μόνο αυτήν γνωρίζει: _η πολιτική / η μέθοδος του καρότου και του ραβδιού_. Έχει γράψει και ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος το βιβλίο _Το ραβδί και το καρότο_ και μπερδεύει τα ευρήματα. Όχι πως έχουμε πρόβλημα με παραλλαγές, π.χ. «το καρότο είναι καλύτερο από τη μαγκούρα». 

Το επόμενο εύρημα του Κουίνιον έχει την υπογραφή του Τσόρτσιλ. Σε επιστολή του του 1938 έγραφε: Thus by every device, from the stick to the carrot, the emaciated Austrian donkey is made to pull the Nazi barrow up an ever-steepening hill.

Το 1946 εμφανίστηκε η έκφραση και σε άρθρο του Economist, το οποίο αναδημοσιεύτηκε στο Time. Εντυπωσιάστηκαν τόσο πολύ οι Αμερικανοί από την ενάργεια της μεταφοράς (the editor of the Winnipeg Free Press, which reproduced part of the article, was struck by its novelty, calling it “an arresting metaphor”), που όχι μόνο την ξεπατίκωσαν, αλλά την έκαναν και κεντρικό άξονα της εξωτερικής τους πολιτικής.

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται σε πρόσφατο άρθρο της Boston Globe. Ο συντάκτης χρησιμοποιεί τα Google Books για να βρει ακόμα παλιότερα παραδείγματα για τις δύο εκφράσεις και καταλήγει: The moral of both tales is that the carrot is more effective than the stick.

Ως προς την τιμωρία έχουμε κι εμείς το στωικό δίδαγμα του Καραγκιόζη: Θα με δείρει, θα με δείρει, θα κουραστεί, θα ιδρώσει, θα αρρωστήσει, θα πεθάνει.

Ανέφερα πιο πάνω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και τις δύο εκδοχές, αλλά βεβαίως στο λήμμα _καρώτο_: _κυβερνώ με μαστίγιο / ραβδί και καρώτο_. 

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς γιατί ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει, όπως όλοι πια ξέρουμε, την ορθογραφία _καρώτο_. Κάτι έχει να κάνει με προέλευση του ιταλικού _carota_ από ελληνιστικό _καρωτόν_, επίθετο από την _κάρα_. Αλλά, εκτός από τις αντιρρήσεις που μπορεί να έχει κανείς για τη «διόρθωση» μετά από τόσους αιώνες (δεν ήταν δα καμιά διαδεδομένη λέξη το _καρωτόν_), θα πρέπει να επισημάνει κάποιος, αν δεν το έχει ήδη κάνει, ότι έχουμε πολλά επίθετα με κατάληξη _–ωτός_ αλλά μόνο ένα σε _–ώτος_ (το άσχετο _πρώτος_) και τίποτα σε _–ώτο_ (εκτός από το παντελώς άσχετο _γαμώτο_), οπότε η «διορθωμένη» (ή ιστορική ή ετυμολογική) ορθογραφία συγκρούεται με ολόκληρο το σύστημα παραγωγής αλλά και με την αισθητική μας.

Εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε να φτιάξουμε ένα σύγχρονο σύνθημα, να εξυμνήσουμε την ανταμοιβή ως κινητήρια δύναμη του καπιταλισμού: *Για το καρώτο, ρε γαμώτο!*


Πηγές:
http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-car4.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrot_and_stick
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/03/08/carrot_unstuck/


----------

